# Nice Show!!!



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

A beautiful day! :thumb:

It was our second year at Waxstock and the level has grown, we hope that next year will be even better!!!  

Very nice to get arrested!! :lol: :lol: :lol:










I'm only sorry he did not have the courage to say hello to many people both Waxstock that the Marriott hotel, because of my poor english!  

For next year I promise to improve it, bye from Italy! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Way to go making it all the way from Italy :thumb:

Got to be the furthest travelled members?


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

I do not know if we are the furthest travelled members ... but sure it is not around the corner! :lol: :lol: :lol:

We used this to come!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Giobart said:


> I do not know if we are the furthest travelled members ... but sure it is not around the corner! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We used this to come!


did you enter it for the arrive and shine though? :lol::lol::lol:

I'm going to make it over one year, gotta be a prize for the furthest distance travelled then lol


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Alex L said:


> did you enter it for the arrive and shine though? :lol::lol::lol:


Not passed through the gate! :lol::lol::lol:



Alex L said:


> I'm going to make it over one year, gotta be a prize for the furthest distance travelled then lol


It might be a good idea!


----------

